# Crate games?



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So I ordered Susan Garrett's crate games! Leo slept in a small crate on a night stand beside the bed until around 10 months naybe a bit older. He spent days in an expen during times we couldn't keep eyes on him. Rex has followed the same pattern to date. Leo will still sleep quietly in a crate at night but will make quite a fuss if I try to crate him during the day. This is something I want to change for Leo and prevent entirely for Rex hence Crate Games. The crates I currently have are small plastic crates just barely big enough for Leo to lie down though Rex has a bit more room until he grows up. I am thinking if smallish but large enough to stand, turn around lue down wire crates as their permanent individual crates. Thoughts? Also for those of you who have done Crate Games any tips, thoughts or suggestions prior to my getting started or to watch for along the way? Thanks in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> So I ordered Susan Garrett's crate games! Leo slept in a small crate on a night stand beside the bed until around 10 months naybe a bit older. He spent days in an expen during times we couldn't keep eyes on him. Rex has followed the same pattern to date. Leo will still sleep quietly in a crate at night but will make quite a fuss if I try to crate him during the day. This is something I want to change for Leo and prevent entirely for Rex hence Crate Games. The crates I currently have are small plastic crates just barely big enough for Leo to lie down though Rex has a bit more room until he grows up. I am thinking if smallish but large enough to stand, turn around lue down wire crates as their permanent individual crates. Thoughts? Also for those of you who have done Crate Games any tips, thoughts or suggestions prior to my getting started or to watch for along the way? Thanks in advance!


Wire crates are DEFINITELY easier for treat delivery and quick door open/close during Crate Games. However, Kodi doesn't LIKE wire crates. In my office, the crates they lounge in (doors open) during the day are about 13x22" (depending on where you measure and which brand the crate is... I have several, and they all vary a bit)

Their bed time crates are also plastic Vari-kennels... this model: 




I think that for doing crate games, the larger crates would be easier on your back!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think that for doing crate games, the larger crates would be easier on your back!

Thanks Karen. That's sort of what I was thinking. I think I'll order 2 wire crates for daytime crates. Also I love Leo sleeping with us but am not sure about a 2nd dog in the bed so Rexy may always spend the night in a crate. I don't feel too bad about that since he really hasn't known otherwise.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> I think that for doing crate games, the larger crates would be easier on your back!
> 
> Thanks Karen. That's sort of what I was thinking. I think I'll order 2 wire crates for daytime crates. Also I love Leo sleeping with us but am not sure about a 2nd dog in the bed so Rexy may always spend the night in a crate. I don't feel too bad about that since he really hasn't known otherwise.


Yeah, Dave has never wanted the dogs sleeping in the bed. So they snuggle with us until lights out, then hop into their crates. Except if Daddy's not home... Then Kodi sleeps with me. (I don't QUITE trust Pixel not to get herself into mischief while I'm sleeping yet! )


----------

